# Teichumbau von herbi



## herbi (5. Juni 2007)

Servus @ all,

auch ich habe mich entschlossen meinen alten Teich umzubauen. Wir buddeln seit längerem an diesen rum und am Freitag hat sich der Mauerer angesagt, was gar nicht abgesprochen war! Aber was solls ich bin eigentlich froh drum damit ich endlich mal weiter komme.

Habe die Fotos in mein Album hochgeladen, bekomme sie leider von dort nicht mehr hierhin.Sorry! : 

Aber seht selbst!

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/browseimages.php?c=190


Ich hoffe das es wenigstens einigen gefällt!


Habe beim neuen Teich eine Tropfenform gewählt, er wird ca. 5,50m lang und an der breitesten Stelle ca. 3m Breit!
Die tiefste Stelle im Teich beträgt 1,60m.
Werde den Teich mit Folie auslegen!

Der Teich bekommt einen BA und einen Skimmer sowie einen Überlauf!

Habe dazu eine paar Fragen: 

Welchen Durchmesser soll ich für den SK nehmen und welchen für den Überlauf?

In welcher Wassertiefe soll ich den Durchbruch schaffen ( Flansch)!
Welche Folie würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?
Der Teich wird später evtl. einmal mit GFK ausgelegt!Steht aber noch in den Sternen.

Viel Spaß beim betrachten der Bilder.


----------



## Thomas_H (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Hallo Herbi,
das sieht ja richtig intensiv aus  

Nachdem ich mich entschlossen habe, dieses Haus hier in 2-3 Monaten zu verlassen, werde ich da wohl nicht mithalten.
(Wir haben den ganzen Keller voll Schimmel etc.)

Ob ich einen neuen Teich baue und diesem Hobby dann frönen werde;- oder wg. Platzmangels nicht kann, weiß ich noch nicht.

"Unter 1,80" ist aber was für Weicheier.

Jetzt hol die blöden 20cm noch raus;- oder ich komm dir beim buddeln helfen


----------



## herbi (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Servus Tom,
würde mich freuen wenn du kommen würdest 

Ich bin gerne ein Weichei, nur du mußt uns erhalten bleiben!:beeten: 

Du hast ne PN!


----------



## herbi (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Servus miteinander,

nun hab ich es geschafft, daß mit den Bildern!


Danke Annett. :


Foto So sah unser Teich aus!  


Foto  Beim rausmachen der Folie und des alten Kinderzimmerteppichs kam der alte Teich unseres Opas zum Vorschein!

Eine Überraschung stand uns aber noch bevor !!: 


Foto Diese bestand darin das unser Opa vor Jahrzehnten einen größeren Teich hatte und diesen nach einiger Zeit mit Beton und Natursteinen auffühlte, um einen kleineren Teich daraus zu modellieren! Teilweise mußten bis zu 40 cm Beton aufgestemmt werden!?:crazy:


Foto Mein Schwiegervater und unsere Freunde buddelten dann den Anfang aus. An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei Ihnnen bedanken!  


Foto Sie hatten ganze Arbeit geleistet! 


Foto     Mein Sohn und mein Bruder beim ausschachten des Bodenablaufs.Foto   


Foto  Anlieferung der Steine! Ein Meister seines Faches.


Morgen beginnen wir mit den Mauern, melde mich dann wieder mit neuen Fotos.


----------



## Manuela (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Hallo Herbi,

der Dieter kann Dir nachfühlen.

Das wird ein richtig toller Teich. 

Aber wer bist Du , auf den Bildern ? 


Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## herbi (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Hei Manu,
auf dem zweiten Bild der schlanke Teppichleger!:


----------



## Thomas_H (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*



			
				herbi schrieb:
			
		

> Der Teich bekommt einen BA und einen Skimmer sowie einen Überlauf!
> 
> Habe dazu eine paar Fragen:
> 
> ...



Salut Herbi,
bevor es untergeht;- Ich schieb die Fragen noch mal nach oben


----------



## herbi (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Danke Tom,
hat sich aber erledigt! Nehme für den Teichüberlauf ein 75er PVC Rohr ( dieses endet in einer alten Waschmaschinentrommel ) und für den Skimmer ein 11o KG !!! Ich hoffe das es richtig ist!?
Nur die Tiefe der Durchführungen ist noch nicht schlüssig!?


Morgen gehts los! 

:beeten: :beeten: :beeten: :beeten: :beeten: :beeten: :beeten:


----------



## Thomas_H (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*



			
				herbi schrieb:
			
		

> Waschmaschinentrommel


  

*Baust du jetzt auch Trommelfilter? *






75 Überlauf dürfte wohl satt sein.

Skimmer 110 auch;- nur die Durchführung in welcher Tiefe?


----------



## karpfenalex (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Servus Herbi

Siehst Du der Überlauf reicht dicke  
Kannst mir schon was glauben. Und PVC - Rohr sind allemal besser als HT-Rohre

Den Skimmerflansch würde ich wenn es möglich ist minimum 60 cm unter Wasseroberfläche durchfüren ansonsten mußt Du wie ich eine starke Pupleistung haben 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Dieter62 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Hy Herbi
Ich stimme Alex voll zu


----------



## herbi (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Servus Alex,
natürlich sind PVC Rohre besser, aber das meiner besseren Hälfte beibringen!!  

Der Preiß war super. 

Habe zwar jetzt zuviel Schalungen, aber wie gesagt der Mauerer freut sich hoffentlich.

Währe schön wenn du vielleicht doch etwas Zeit hättest und vorbei kommst! 

Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für unseren Oberbuddler Tom!!: :  

Morgen gibts neue Fotos!


----------



## Thomas_H (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*



			
				herbi schrieb:
			
		

> Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für unseren Oberbuddler Tom!!: :


*
 Mir ist im Moment zu heiß und außerdem sehe ich auf den Bildern nicht eine Flasche Oetti  *

---
Wie ist das denn jetzt eigentlich, wenn das Skimmerrohr von 110 auf 75er verjüngt wird?

Gibt es dann mehr Sog @Alex?


----------



## herbi (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> *
> Mir ist im Moment zu heiß und außerdem sehe ich auf den Bildern nicht eine Flasche Oetti  *


----------



## Thomas_H (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*



_EDIT by Annett: Ich bitte davon abzusehen nicht selbst gemachte Bilder, wegen evtl. Copyrightverletzung, hier direkt per Image-Befehl einzustellen!_


----------



## Haiflyer (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> *
> Mir ist im Moment zu heiß und außerdem sehe ich auf den Bildern nicht eine Flasche Oetti  *
> 
> ---
> ...


----------



## Thomas_H (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Salut Lucas,
normalerweise denke ich analog.

Allerdings habe ich aber schon mal andere Infos gelesen, womit durch die Reduzierung der Zug am Skimmer wesentlich erhöht wird.

Ich weiß wo;- das sag ich aber nicht : 

Ist es jetzt so;- oder nicht?

Außerdem hast du mich für das Bild nicht gelobt  )


----------



## Haiflyer (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

das bild ist auch nicht unbedingt so toll hehe . samstag is großer einzug in die teich-wg.
werden wohl viele bilder entstehen. samstag kommen 13 kisten mit wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwunderschönen koi groß und klein. freu mich schon.

ciao lucas


----------



## herbi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Servus Leut,
habe wieder neue Bilder, vom Fr. und Sa. !

Freitag fingen wir erst um ca. 18.00 Uhr zu mauern an, bis 22.00Uhr!! 
Samstag auch bis 21.30 Uhr! 

Waren zwei stressige Tage, aber wir schafften es bei 30 Grad und viel Wasser !




Foto 





Foto Foto 


Foto


----------



## Mühle (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Hallo herbi,

sieht sehr gut aus   , ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten Bilder  .

viele liebe Grüße

Britta


----------



## karpfenalex (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Servus

Na also geht doch. Hau drauf der Teich muß auch in 4 Wochen fertig sein  

Ich bin nun komplett fertig auch die Natursteintreppe ist fertig.  
Ich Geniese nun jede freie Minute am Teich wo ich die Fische beobachten kann

Also Herbert gib Gas

Gruß
Alex


----------



## herbi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Hei Alex,
du könntest auch bei mir jede freie Minute geniesen!!  


Ich glaub das es bei mir Herbst wird, da ich die nächsten zwei WE schon mal Arbeiten muß!!  

Dann kommt auch noch der langersehnte Urlaub, vorm Urlaub möchte ich aber wenigstens die Fische im Teich haben!! Die haben ja schon langsam einen Drehwurm in ihrer Regentonne!!  

Ich hau drauf! 


@ all!!

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Folienschweißen??

Bitte melden, Danke!

Würde gerne meine Folie selber verschweißen oder kleben! Geht das überhaupt?? Selber machen, ca. 50 m² !!!


----------



## Thomas_H (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*



			
				herbi schrieb:
			
		

> Hei Alex,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irgendwer findet sich doch da : 

Versuch es nicht alleine;- ich hab es mal getestet  

Würde gerne meine Folie selber verschweißen oder kleben! Geht das überhaupt?? Selber machen, ca. 50 m² !!!


----------



## Heiko H. (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Hi,

zuerst mal ist es wichtig zu wissen was für eine Folie verklebt werden soll! 

Also ich habe schon mal eine PVC Folie verlebt, dazu gibt es verschiedene Kaltschweißmittel (manche sagen auch Quellschweißmittel).
Dann sollte die Folie die verklebt werden soll gut gereinigt werden. Nun wird das Schweißmittelchen auf die Folie aufgetragen und die Folienränder übereinander gelegt. Die Nähte sollten mit z.B Sandsäcken oder sonstigem beschwert werden.
Nach einer gewissen Zeit steht aber auf der Packung des Schweißmittel, kann die Folie dann mit Wasser befüllt werden.
Habe sowas bisher 2X gemacht und es hat recht gut funktioniert.
Was allerdings immer Probleme bereit sind Falten in der Folie, die schlecht wieder gerade zu bekommen sind.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## herbi (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Guten Abend,

heute bin ich endlich dazu gekommen euch wieder ein paar Fotos zu zeigen.

Bin fast am Ende mit dem Teich, habe auch einen Dachdecker gefunden der mir kostengünstig meine Folie einschweißt.


Foto   Hier habe ich den Bodenablauf installiert.


Foto     Die Verrohrung passt auch, das linke kommt vom Sk und das rechte vom BA.


Foto    Hier sind die Anschlüsse für die Pumpenkammer.


Foto Foto    So sieht er aus mein neuer Koiteich. Auf dem Boden werde ich noch etwas Estrich- Zement auftragen, damit ich wenn ich mal in den Teich muß , keine Mulden mit den Füßen reindrücke.



Eine Bitte an Euch , könntet Ihr mir ein paar Anregungen für die Teichrandgestalltung geben oder zeigen !


----------



## Thomas_H (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Hallo Herbi,
sieht richtig klasse aus  

Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum man dich hier in den letzten Tagen nicht gesichtelt hat


----------



## sabine71 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Ich habe da mal eine vielleicht laienhafte Frage,

so wie das auf den Bildern aussieht, ist eine Seite des Teiches nicht vom Erdreich umgeben sondern "freistehend" oder?

Hält die Mauer dem Wasserdruck stand?  Wieviel liter werden es sein?

Grüße

Sabine


----------



## rainthanner (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Hallo Herbert, 


sieht bisher alles sehr fein aus. 
Bin froh, dass du jemanden gefunden hast, der die Folie faltenfrei verlegt. 
Wäre schade für die gute Vorarbeit gewesen und die Falten hättest du sehr bald nicht mehr ansehen können. 

Nun drücke ich dir für den nächsten Schritt beide Daumen.  

Wenn du mir noch Bescheid gibst, wann die Folie verlegt wird, würde ich gerne vorbeikommen.  


 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Thomas_H (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*



			
				herbi schrieb:
			
		

> Bin fast am Ende mit dem Teich, habe auch einen Dachdecker gefunden der mir kostengünstig meine Folie einschweißt.



*Denk aber daran, daß alle Nähte auf jeden Fall noch mit Flüssigfolie versiegelt werden müssen!*

Das würde ich sogar 2x und mit 2 verschiedenen Personen machen, denn dann hast du jeden Millimeter der Nähte 2x kontrolliert und gesichert.

Bei mir wurde das nicht gemacht und ich durfte alles wieder ausräumen  
Wenn dann der Dachdecker mit seinen 220 Volt in der Hand auch noch in eine Restpfütze steigen muss, dann hört der Spaß auf.


----------



## herbi (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

@ Rainer

Sowieso, ich zähl auf dich! 

Kaffee und Kuchen gibts dann auch wieder!:   




@ Sabine

Die Mauer steht ca. 75 cm aus der Erde raus, ist mit 12 Eisen innen verstärkt und wird noch mit einer Natursteinmauer von ausen verstärkt!
Ich hoffe das , das genügt !? Mann wird sehen.:beeten: :beeten: 

Wieviel Liter das sein dürften so ca.18.000 l ( reine Schätzung ! ) mehr oder weniger das weiß ich erst wenn ich meinen Zähler ablese! 

@ Thomas

Das mit der Flüssigfolie ist ein guter Tipp! 

Da ist dann kein Wasser mehr drin da ich einen Estrich einlege und danach abdecke! Sollte es doch so sein dann muß ich mich auf die Suche nach einem neuen Schweißer machen!: : :


----------



## Thomas_H (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*



			
				herbi schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist dann kein Wasser mehr drin da ich einen Estrich einlege und danach abdecke! Sollte es doch so sein dann muß ich mich auf die Suche nach einem neuen Schweißer machen!: : :



Wie?  

Willst du den Dachdecker dann mit mit Estrich abdecken?


----------



## herbi (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

@ Tom Ja dann kann er wenn ein Loch entsteht gleich von unten verschweißen und so spare ich mir das spätere Ausräumen!:crazy: : 

Ich meinte natürlich das ich den Teich abdecke wenn der Estrich drin ist, sodas sich kein Wasser mehr sammeln kann.


----------



## Thomas_H (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

..., und ich meinte natürlich, daß du die Restpfütze hast, wenn du nach ein paar Wochen bemerkst, daß eine Naht undicht sein muss :


----------



## zoe (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Hallo Herbi  
Erstmal, einen schönen Teich hast du dir da gebaut.  
Tja, dass Thema Randgestaltung ist nicht so einfach..... die Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.... das Bild da unten ist das was mir dazu mal eingefallen is - Lampen, __ Kübelpflanzen u.s.w. hab ich mal weggelassen- (ich war mal so frech und hab in deinem Bild rumgemauschelt  ) 

Aber ob du ne Japanische-, Wildwiesen-, Stauden-, Kräuterspiralen-, Holz-Stein-, Steingartenpflanzen- u.s.w gestaltung machst, oder von allem was ,  is wirklich Geschmackssache. 
liebe Grüße 
zoe


----------



## herbi (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Servus zoe,

bin Sprachlos!

So in etwa dachte ich mir daß, nur die Steine werden zuviel! Die Terasse aus Holz, würde bei mir nach rechts, am Haus entlang, gebaut!! 
Deine Holzterasse ( od. Steg! ) gefällt mir aber auch sehr gut. 
Den Abgang könnte mann dann in den Rasen schaffen!.


----------



## herbi (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

@ zoe 

@ all 

schau mal so dachte ich mir das in etwa!!
Ein echter Van Gogh!!:  


Foto 



Habe das geänderte Bild mal verändert und neu eingefügt!


----------



## zoe (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Oh ja  die Schrift is wirklich etwas klein, mach es doch bei Gelegenheit nochmal  dann melden sich auch bestimmt noch andere User mit Vorschlägen und Ideen.

liebe grüße 
zoe

edit: Der Holzdingens da mit der Treppe die ich eingezeichnet hatte is nur als schmale Rundgang gedacht, also keine Terrasse oder so............. ein Holzweg quasi *gg*


----------



## herbi (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Trotzdem ein sehr schöner Vorschlag!  : :


----------



## zoe (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Schön das du die Schrift größer gemacht hast  
Also wenn du da einen begehbaren Pfad machen möchtest würd ich gucken ob vom Terrassenbau nicht noch Holz übrig bleibt.... sieht eh harmonischer aus wenn das Holz des Pfades mit dem der Terrasse übereinstimmt, also find ich jetzt..... .
In der Abdeckung der Teichmauer seh ich in dem Bereich kein Problem, einfach das Holz überstehen lassen....... aber, davon hab ich mal 0 Ahnung, erstens hab ich nur meine Pfütze und hab da nix mit Holz ausser ein paar Wurzeln und zweitens gibt es hier sehr viele User die dir in dem Punkt auch viel besser helfen können weil sie selber solche Projekte verwirklicht haben. 

Ach da fällt mir noch ein...... ich hab hier mal was gelesen von Baumstämmen die am Rand ins Wasser eingelassen wurden, fand ich total schön, da müsste die Suche doch was ausspucken......aber da muss man wohl einiges beachten.

Du siehst schon, wir warten lieber auf die richtigen Experten  

liebe grüße
zoe


----------



## Thomas_H (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Hallo Herbi,
wenn du willst, kann ich dir meine Form vom Pflastermacher schicken.

http://www.pflastermacher.de/

Ich find das Ding absolut genial und der Weg besteht bei mir jetzt schon 5 Jahre.

Foto


----------



## Alles wird gut (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Hallo Thomas!
Sieht Gut aus.
Macht sich bestimmt ach gut um den Teich herum. 
Gruß
Wilfried


----------



## herbi (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Servus@ all,

heute haben wir die Folie verschweißt und Wasser is auch schon drin! Aber nur bis SK Öffnung! Muß morgen erst den SK und die anderen Flansche ankleben!

Bilder folgen am Montag Abend!!


----------



## Thomas_H (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Bilder;- Bilder;- Bilder;- Bilder :


----------



## herbi (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Du Fetischist!! ( Ferkel  : )

Bis Montag wirst du doch noch aushalten??


----------



## Thomas_H (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

:crazy: ;- alter Henker  

Bia Montag`:


----------



## herbi (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Salute,
vielleicht auch Morgen??


----------



## rainthanner (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*



			
				herbi schrieb:
			
		

> Salute,
> vielleicht auch Morgen??


 
 

nein nein, ein paar habe ich heute bei einem Überraschungsbesuch heimlich ergattert. 


Also die ersten Teichbewohner sind bereits eingezogen, obwohl ich ihm riet, das Wasser erst ein paar Tage einlaufen zu lassen: 















Seine Frau konnte es nicht fassen und ebenfalls sein Sohn ertrug das Theater nur noch mit Kopfschütteln: 





In der Pose (Wampe eingezogen) macht sogar Herbert eine gute Figur. Nur hält dies nur ein paar Sekunden:  








Die Bilder der Teichfüllung soll er dann mal selbst einstellen. 
Ich kann nur sagen, dass alles so wird, wie es sein soll. 
Tiptop. 


 


Hoffentlich nimmt er mir das nun nicht übel.  

 



Danke übrigens auch an die Chefin des Hauses. In wenigen Minuten stand Kaffee am Teich. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Thomas_H (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Super,

danke Rainer


----------



## herbi (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Immer diese Paparazzi,



 

heul     




Schade das ich morgen Frühschicht habe sonst würdest du mir heute Abend nicht mit einer Halbe davonkommen!!

: : : :


----------



## Uli (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

hallo herbi,
die mädels werden sich hier freuen das sie mal einen muskolösen waschbrettbauch zu sehen bekommen.
gruß uli









































oder ist es ein muskeloser waschbärbauch:


----------



## herbi (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

@ Tom 

na hast jetz deine Genugtung, alter Voyeuer... ! 


Sollte ich nicht irgendein Lob für meinen Waschbrett-bär Bauch bekommen ...rück ich keine Bilder raus!: :


----------



## Mühle (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Hi Herbi,

Dein Teich sieht super aus  .

Und Dein Bauch erst  , endlich mal was zum Anfassen  .

viele liebe Grüße

Britta


----------



## zoe (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Hallo Herbi 
 Ich möchte deinen Bauch bitte auch lobpreisen...
Bei einer Wahl zum Mr. Forums- Bauch bist du bestimmt auf den vorderen Rängen 








Also, schön weiter Bilder einstellen. 

liebe Grüße
zoe


----------



## herbi (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

@ Danke Britta  und zoe 

das tut gut!: 


  




@ Rainer


----------



## Thomas_H (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

.....,

und wie sieht es jetzt mit Bilder,-


statt mit Sexapeal aus?  

(Sonst nehmen Britta & ich dich mit nach Polen ins Ministerium  )


----------



## herbi (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Servus @ all,

und nun nach soviel Schmarn, die versprochenen Bilder!


Trommmeeeelllllwwwiiiirrrrbbbbelllllll!






















Foto Foto Foto Foto Foto Foto Foto Foto Foto Foto 

Die Beschreibung ist teilweise auf den Fotos hinterlegt!


Hoffentlich gefallen sie Euch!

Für Fragen stehe ich natürlich zur Verfügung ( soweit ich sie beantworten kann !)

Die PVC Folie ist von der Fa. Hei..... ,ist 1mm dick und  es wurden davon 40 m² verlegt


----------



## herbi (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Das fertige Teichbecken nach 3 Std. verschweißen und ca. 7 Std. Wassereinlauf!




Der Teich hat nun ein Volumen von 12 000 Liter!Foto 




Möchte mich auf diese Weise bei Allen, hier in diesem Forum, bedanken die mir mit Ihren Tipps und Tricks geholfen haben!      

  




_*Ganz besonderen Dank an meine Söhne Oliver und Roland und meiner Frau Margot , die mich bei diesem Vorhaben von Anfang an unterstützten und mir auch mit Rat und Tat beigestanden sind !*_
 

 



Besonderer Dank auch an Regina, Bernhard und Richard.   


Danke auch an alle Ungenannten!


----------



## Thomas_H (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Super Herbert,

ich bin echt neidisch


----------



## herbi (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

So liebe Forengemeinde jetzt stellt sich für mich ein anderes Problem ein!

Was mach ich, mit dem Teich, im Winter? 

Werde meine Filteranlage durchlaufen lassen und hoffe so das sich keine dickere Eisschicht bildet! Sollte es doch so kommen wie vor 2 Jahren  ( 30 cm !Eisdicke! ) 

Gibt es den eine möglichkeit die Teichfolie vorm Eisdruck zu schützen?

Wie handhabt ihr das ??

Bitte um Ratschläge!

Es ist zwar noch nee Weile hin, aber jetzt kann mann baulich noch was verändern!

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Mühle (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Hallo Herbi,

na, das habt Ihr aber prima gemacht   .

Es ist doch immer wieder schön eine tolle Familie und tolle Freunde zu haben, die einen unterstützen  .

Deine Frage kann ich Dir leider nicht beantworten, bei mir wird im Winter alles abgestellt und der Teich kann ruhig zufrieren, den Fischen macht es nichts  .

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf die folgenden Bilder.... .

viele liebe Grüße

Britta


----------



## herbi (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Das mit den Bildern machen wir beide lieber per PN !!??: : :


----------



## Mühle (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Hi Herbi  ,

das muß ich jetzt nicht verstehen, oder  .

viele unverständliche Grüße

Britta 

per PN auch  , aber wir wollen doch alle davon was haben


----------



## Thomas_H (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*



			
				Mühle schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Herbi  ,
> 
> das muß ich jetzt nicht verstehen, oder  .



Mensch Britta  

Überleg doch mal


----------



## Mühle (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Hi Thomas,

meinst ich bekomme noch mehr Fleisch zu sehen  , na dann  . 

Herbi, bitte per PN  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## sabine71 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

@herbi: Respekt, hast du super gemacht  

@britta:   mit der Fleischbeschau hat das nichts zu tun :


----------



## Olli.P (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Hi,



			
				herbi schrieb:
			
		

> So liebe Forengemeinde jetzt stellt sich für mich ein anderes Problem ein!
> 
> Was mach ich, mit dem Teich, im Winter?
> 
> ...



also wie du die Folie schützen kannst, da fällt mir im Moment nur die NG-Ufer matte ein........ 

Aber vielleicht solltest du an den oberen 50cm der Teichwand das 5mm dicke Styropor unterm Vlies befestigen, so hättest du zumindest schon mal rundum eine kleine Dehnungsfuge.........


----------



## herbi (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

@ Britta

Oh man, was mach ich nur mit dir?  

@ Sabine

Danke für das Lob!  


@ Olaf
Guter Vorschlag!  Aber, ...... Wäre es nicht sinnvoll das Styropor, vor die Folie zu machen? Dann drückt das Eis ans Styropor?? 
Zwischen der Folie und der Mauer werde ich zusätzlich einen alten Teppich reinlegen? Könnte das funzen?


----------



## sabine71 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

wenn du aber das Styropor vor die Folie machst, knabbern da nicht die Fische dran?


----------



## herbi (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Servus @ all,

habe gestern meine Verrohrung für den Einlauf in den Teich gemacht.








Hier die Pumpenkammer, links = Bodenablauf,  rechts = Simmer 






[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nun sprudelt das aber nicht so wie ich es mir Vorgestellt habe!?

Liegt es an der Pumpenleistung ( 10000l/h gedrosselt auf ca. 7000l/h ) oder vielleicht sogar an meinem Patronenfilter der nicht so viel Wasser durch läßt??


Oder am Höhenunterschied , Filterauslauf / Teicheinlauf!?

Welche Höhenunterschiede habt ihr bei euerer Anlage?


----------



## rainthanner (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Hallo Herbert, 


Oberkannte des Behälters (Pumpenkammer) sollte eben mit der Wasseroberfläche im Teich sein. 
Der Wasserstand der PK sollte bei laufender Pumpe aber eigentlich nur leicht tiefer sein, als der Wasserstand im Teich.   

Mach mal die Pumpe aus und beide Zugschieber voll auf. Was passiert dann? 
Es sollte in der PK der gleiche Wasserstand sein, wie im Teich. 
Nun Pumpe an und den Zugschieber vom BA so weit schließen, bis der Skimmer skimmt.  



Außerdem sind die Bilder zu klein.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## herbi (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Servus Rainer und @ all,

habe mir jetzt einen Bypass vom PF zur PK gelegt ( 1" Schlauch ! ), der Wasserstand im PF ist nun gleichbleibend!Habe die Pumpe dann voll aufgedreht, es kommt auch etwas mehr Wasser in den Rücklauf!

Werde mir aber so schnell es geht einen neuen PF bauen! Der hat dann einen höheren Durchfluß?


----------



## herbi (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Servus aus Regensburg,

habe heute meinen neuen Patronnenfilter installiert,


dieser ist zwar noch nicht ganz bestückt momentan nur 8 Patr. aber habe die fehlenden schon bestellt!

Jetzt hab ich auch mehr Durchfluß!

Seht selbst, was meint ihr dazu?!?


----------



## guenter (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Hallo Herbi,

Super! Mache nur kein Trinkwasser!

Wo hast du die Kiste her? Bitte PN


----------



## Thomas_H (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Und ich hab gedacht, du willst erst Ferien machen  

Das sieht doch perfekt aus.

Die Kiste würde mich jetzt aber auch mal interessieren.
  Günter;- wir kriegen ne PN- oder Herbert bekommt Telefonterror


----------



## herbi (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

@ Tom und Günter,


ich warte auf euere Anrufe! Sa. Abend bin ich zu Hause so gegen 18.00Uhr! Tom du hast die Tel.Nr. gib sieGünter weiter! Wenn nicht dann PN an mich!

Kann ich hier nicht schreiben wo ich diese Kiste herhabe!


@ Tom

???    Warum brauchst du so eine Kiste??

Ist bei dir was im Busch??  Ich dachte du steigst auf Seewasser um??



Gannz Liebe Grüße an euch


----------



## herbi (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Servus Leut,

meine Frau und ich haben am Freitag die Natursteinmauer um unseren Teich fertiggestellt!

Was haltet Ihr davon? 


    

Nun möchte ich noch bevor wir in den :beeten: Urlaub:beeten:  fahren eine Holzterasse und eine Holzabdeckung bauen und dann sind wir fertig!

Bilder werde ich Euch nicht vorenthalten.

Schönes Wochenende noch!


----------



## Haitu (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Hallo Herbert,

geile Mauer, was machen eure Nerven?
Ich habe mal das hier gemacht, diese Puzzelei hat mich fertig gemacht.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

@herbi

Sieht klasse aus   Respekt



Gruss
Uwe


----------



## herbi (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Danke Otto und Uwe,

muß sagen das mit den Nerven hat sich in Grenzen gehalten!
Wir haben einen guten Zeitpunkt ausgewählt wo wir beide ohne Zeitdruck diese Mauer erstellen konnten. Nur die Sonne hat uns fertiggemacht und zum Schluß hatten wir kein Wasser mehr zuhause! Also mußten die Biervorräte herhalten! 

@ Otto 

Ist das ein Planzfilter mit dieser wunderschönen Mauer?


----------



## rainthanner (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*



			
				herbi schrieb:
			
		

> Nur die Sonne hat uns fertiggemacht und zum Schluß hatten wir kein Wasser mehr zuhause! Also mußten die Biervorräte herhalten!


 
na dann hättste halt das Wasser aus dem Teich gesoffen.  








Was i-gitt,  






Aber deine Fische sollen schon drin wohnen.  















Schöne Mauer! 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Haitu (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Hallo Herbert,



			
				herbi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Otto
> 
> Ist das ein Planzfilter mit dieser wunderschönen Mauer?



Als Pflanzen*filter* würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Das ist ein Teil der ausgelagerten Sumpfzone. Kein Zwischenboden wie es im Pflanzenfilter üblich wäre. Das Wasser läuft oberflächlich ein und wieder aus.
Das Rohr das im Bodengrund steckt irritiert da vielleicht ein wenig. Das ist auf der Behältersole festgeschweißt. Falls die Pumpe mal ausfällt läuft dann nur ein wenig Wasser aus dem Rohr zurück und jetzt im Betrieb breitet sich das einlaufende Wasser schön gleichmäßig über den Rand des Rohres hinweg auf der Wasseroberfläche aus.
Meine Anlage ist immer noch im Bau und eine mehr Jahres Projekt.
Ich baue zunächst die ganze Peripherie (ausgelagerte Sumpfzone, Vorklärung, Bodenfilter und Moorbeet) und zum Schluss kommt der eigenliche Teich.
Wenn immer ein Teil fertig ist, schließe ich es schon einmal an den Wasserkreislauf an.
Alles darüber über den Link in der Signatur.


----------



## herbi (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Servus @ all,

habe nun heute meine Filteranlage um 100Liter __ Hel-X erweitert! Hoffe nun das das das ausreicht! Wenn nicht ist für nächste Saison eine weitere Hel-X Kammer gedacht! Diese Kammer fügte ich nun dazu da meine Biologie im Teich und im Filter noch nicht stimmte und ich mir vom Hel-X sehr viel erhoffe!
     


Danach brachten wir noch zwei Planzkörbe und die provisorische Pflanzinsel in den Teich ein.

   

Zur Pflanzinsel würde mich interessieren welche Ihr so gebaut habt!?

Ich würde gerne eine aus einem Bast ähnlichem Material bauen !? Hat da jemand Erfahrung damit, oder hat schon einer aus solch einem Material eine gebaut?

Würde mich über Fotos sehr freuen.


----------



## herbi (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

    



Hat den keiner eine Pflanzinsel aus diesem Material gebaut??

Warum schreibt mir keiner?


----------



## Annett (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Moin,

weil es in diesem Thread um den Teichumbau von Dir geht - nicht um ne Pflanzeninsel (hier auch unter Schwimminsel zu finden). 
In einem dieser Threads sind die Fragen sicherlich besser aufgehoben als hier, wo sie keiner vermutet. 
Gleiches gilt für die Antworten.


----------



## herbi (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Danke!


----------



## herbi (8. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Servus,...

mal eine kleine Aktualisierung,....


----------



## toschbaer (8. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Hallo Herbert,
sieht sehr gut aus!  
Ein paar Detailaufnahmen von Pflanzen und natürlich von den Fischen würde ich mir gerne mal anschauen!!
Also ran an die Kamera!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## herbi (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Servus Friedhelm,...

hier du "Nimmersatt"...


----------



## toschbaer (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau von herbi*

Danke Herbert!  

Ist doch alles 
 Sehr schön anzuschauen und eine gute Entwicklung von dem Teich - Pflanzen und Fischen 

LG
Friedhelm


----------

